# Klasse in Java für doppelt verkettete Listen



## tempomat (19. Mai 2009)

Einen schönen Abend java-forum Community,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich verketteten Listen. Ich muss eine doppelt verkettete Liste benutzen und habe mal in der Java Api nachgeschaut, ob es dafür schon eine Klasse gibt.

Es gibt dort die "LinkedList". So wie ich das sehe und verstanden habe, handelt es sich dabei um eine einfache verkettete Liste.

Muss ich eine neue Klasse erstellen oder kann ich schon auf eine Klasse von Java zugreifen, die doppelt verkettete Listen behandelt?

Viele Grüße
tempomat


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Mai 2009)

Dachte immer LinkedList wäre eine doppelt verkettete zirkuläre Liste. Aber kann mich auch irren? Müsste mal wieder in den Source gucken.

EDIT:
passt schon so...
aus LL:

```
private transient Entry<E> header = new Entry<E>(null, null, null);

    public LinkedList() {
        header.next = header.previous = header;
    }
// ....
private static class Entry<E> {
	E element;
	Entry<E> next;
	Entry<E> previous;

	Entry(E element, Entry<E> next, Entry<E> previous) {
	    this.element = element;
	    this.next = next;
	    this.previous = previous;
	}
    }
```

Ein Entry hat ein vor und nach... Ein Entry als start und ende


----------



## tempomat (19. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Code.


----------



## SaureKirsche (21. Mai 2009)

@ müde Joe

muss ich den code nochmal so implementieren oder steht er schon so in der API java??


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Auszug aus der LinkedList (die eben doppelt verkettet ist).


----------

